# what causes apache 404



## subkulcha

Hi all,

not 100% sure if this is in the correct thread but I'm not in IT and it is about a server.

at work we have 3 different programs designed specifically for our industry by our suppliers, alba, alba calc, warehouse program.

the first 2 programs are run off it's own remote server, one linux, one windows based server, and the warehouse program is run off apache tomcat/5.5.20 as it's a java console as opposed to a standalone program.

if when trying to load this page, i get the 404 message from the apache/tomcat server, but the internet still works, does that mean that the program was somehow removed or mismanaged by the IT guy (something fails whenever he comes in, then I end up on the IP phone with os getting told how to fix it), or does that mean that a remote server, or the os server isn't working????

we're still able to get an internet connection, so I'm assuming the apache is just basically the thing to run the java program??? the java console is just an ip that points each user to a different folder that has a java console with different permissions.

sorry to be so long winded, I hope I've given enough information to have what the problem is explained? (not hoping to fix it just curious as I'll get f/a from the IT guys).

Brief::
Windows server, linex server (both remote), apache tomcat 5.5.20 running java program (not working), internet connection working.

Problem??
Apache? or one of the other remote servers, or an os server? or could it be either?


----------



## DumberDrummer

Hello subkulcha. 

An apache error 404 means that the file you're trying to access is not there. The fact that you are getting a 404 error means that apache is still running, so the server is still up, but what you are trying to access isn't there. If you're accessing everything with the same name, this usually means a file has been moved, or deleted. 

If you're absolutely sure you're accessing everything with the right name, I'd go ask your IT guy to put the file back.


----------



## subkulcha

thankyou for your reply. once i stepped back to think about it, I realised that'd probably be the case. how the "IT" guy, didn't know how to fix it is beyond me.

i honestly do not know why they pay him, when every time he's in something goes wrong and we have to be on the IP phone to another country (programmers) to fix it!!


----------

